# Tillamook Air Museum in Oregon to Move



## PlanesOfThePast (Jun 27, 2013)

After reading a recent article about the upcoming sale of the assets of the Military Aviation Museum in Virginia Beach, I was reminded of an article I read recently about the move of the Tillamook Air Museum in Oregon.

This article talks about the planned move ...

http://www.oregonlive.com/pacific-no...uture_of_tillamook_blimp_hang.html

I was just at the museum last month, and took a few photos, posted at ...

Tillamook Air Museum in Oregon, with photographs of selected historic airplanes, Navy blimp hangar,map, driving directions

Hopefully the collections of both museums will continue to be preserved and on public display.


----------



## Erich (Jun 27, 2013)

moving...no word of this at all. but where the old hanger is the perfect set-up


----------

